# STOLEN REGAL FROM DA 559



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO PLEA








SE PM THERE IS A REWARD OUT FOR THIS CAR!!!!


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

ANY IN








FO PLEASE PM THERE IS A REWARD OUT FOR THIS CAR!!!!!!


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

ANY INF








O PLEASE PM THERE IS A REWARD OUT FOR THIS CAR!!!!


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

got danm that sucks


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

good luck on it but you know its stripped by now


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I feel for ya mayne! I had my regal stolen too, i got mine back stripped and was able to bring it back better than ever. Good luck rider.


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 13 2007, 06:15 PM~8099502
> *good luck on it but you know its stripped by now
> *


probably in scrap yard by now but just wanna see who got it I will be posting pics of the muthafukkkkas dually servaliance camaras at the local gas station got the footage :0 :0


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRESNO'S EUROLAC_@Jun 13 2007, 07:20 PM~8099548
> *probably in scrap yard by now but just wanna see who got it I will be posting pics of the muthafukkkkas dually servaliance camaras at the local gas station got the footage :0  :0
> *


danm they got u at the gas station


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

hell yea!!


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 13 2007, 06:20 PM~8099541
> *I feel for ya mayne! I had my regal stolen too, i got mine back stripped and was able to bring it back better than ever. Good luck rider.
> *


 :thumbsup: already sarted another one for the hattas


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRESNO'S EUROLAC_@Jun 13 2007, 07:09 PM~8099445
> *ANY IN
> 
> 
> ...



that sux bro, i jsut had my 84 euro'd 2dr box chevy stolen monday


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 13 2007, 06:22 PM~8099564
> *danm they got u at the gas station
> *


naa they drove by there the car was in the front yard on the trailer just got back from a local hop the rats took the whole thang the trailer was one of a kind nedeed a special hook up wasent your average hitch


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Thats fucked up. I wish I had a dollar for everytime mufucka try and case my shit.... :machinegun:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angry: That's Fucked up !!!!!! 

I seen that car at the show a few months ago, its the hopper right? Well I hope you get your car back and find them punks.


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jun 13 2007, 06:25 PM~8099591
> *that sux bro, i jsut had my 84 euro'd 2dr box chevy stolen monday
> *


 :angry: BASTARDS :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick: THIS ONE GOT TOOK MONDAY ALSO 2:45am in front of the house on the trailer got video servalince from the store will b posting the pics of there dually


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 13 2007, 06:35 PM~8099662
> *:angry: That's Fucked up !!!!!!
> 
> I seen that car at the show a few months ago, its the hopper right? Well I hope you get your car back and find them punks.
> *


yea its the hopper the fukked up part about it we just got it working good hittin about 70 75inches that sunday it was terring up the bumper at the pizza place the car belonged to my close homie I'm just trying to help him out


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Well I'm sure a car as unique as that one won't be hard to spot, I still can't believe shit like this happens in the game, we suppost to be united, punk ass bitches stealing rides because they don't have the knowledge to build one themselves.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WTF are people gonne do with a damn show car? Just strip it? I hope you get your ride back homie...I hate seeing stuff like this.

How did they get it?


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

hang those fucks from their nuts if u find em homie... good luck on gettin it back 2


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## thuglife (Jan 26, 2007)

I feel for you homie Good luck finding it


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRESNO'S EUROLAC_@Jun 13 2007, 05:58 PM~8099364
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO PLEA
> 
> 
> ...



When did they still the car? How much is the reward?


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

shitty, ive had 2 cars stolen


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

when was this car last seeen cause i saw this car this past sunday on kings?



:dunno: 


dta*97


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Give Me Ed (May 25, 2006)

ttt ( good luck ) ttt


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jun 13 2007, 09:22 PM~8100759
> *When did they still the car? How much is the reward?
> *


is that you pistol pete man I hope u dont have it jkjk dont b perpatrayting lol :biggrin: lets just say its a BIG REWARD it got stolen on monday morning @ 2:45am


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THAT'S HELLA FUCKED UP!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
U KNOW FRESNO IS NOT VERY BIG & PEOPLE TALK A LOT SO SOONER OR LATER SOMEONE WILL SLIP UP & SAY SOMETHING & WELL U KNOW WHAT'S UP FROM THERE... :guns:

I'LL KEEP AN EYE & EAR OUT FOR ANYTHING BUT TIL' THEN GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

sorry 2 hear da,we will keep our eyes open over at da 831


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 14 2007, 10:51 AM~8103403
> *sorry 2 hear da,we will keep our eyes open over at da 831
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jun 14 2007, 02:13 AM~8101812
> *THAT'S HELLA FUCKED UP!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> U KNOW FRESNO IS NOT VERY BIG & PEOPLE TALK A LOT SO SOONER OR LATER SOMEONE WILL SLIP UP & SAY SOMETHING & WELL U KNOW WHAT'S UP FROM THERE...  :guns:
> 
> ...


JUST WHAT THE HOMIE SAID!


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

we all got our eyes peeled but i doubt sum1 is stupid enough to roll it. Best of luck.


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: 
:machinegun: :burn: 
All eyes out for your wheels out here


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

still no find? :guns:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 14 2007, 09:09 PM~8107808
> *still no find?  :guns:
> *


x2


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

that shit is shady sorry to hear about the ride some dick popped my window out last week and took the radio and fucked the culumn up damn people


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

THANX FOR EVERYONES HELP OUT THERE GOOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yea I doubt any 1's stupid enough to keep it but alot of people do talk and i'm sure parts are gonna b for sale


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

THERE IS A BIG REWARD FOR MY HOMIES CAR IF ANYONE FINDS IT OR CAN GIVE DETAILS TOO LEAD US TOO IT?????? THATS FUCKED UP U HAVE TO STEAL THE HOMIES RIDE AND U CANT BUILD YOURE OWN.... JUST DIPPIN GOT UR BACK WWWAAAYYY!!!!


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

THAT WAS A DUMB MOVE ON SOMEONES PART ILL TELL U THAT.....


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 thas isac regalfrom big boys queno


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

damn bro that hurts good luck


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey i feel for you homie i had my caprice stolen a few months back i got it back two months later they found mine near cherry street if i can remember the names of the street i will give it to you in case there is a chop shop down there but hopefully it will show up homie i will keep an eye out i was on kings this past sunday and i didnt see it out there so good luck 

FUCK THE HATERZZZ


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah that was issacs regal


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FRESNO'S EUROLAC_@Jun 15 2007, 01:24 AM~8109067
> *THANX FOR EVERYONES HELP OUT THERE GOOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: yea I doubt any 1's stupid enough to keep it but alot of people do talk and i'm sure parts are gonna b for sale
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

THAT SUCKS ISSACS IS COOL PEOPLE BUT FRESNO AIN"t THAT BIG SOMEBODY KNOWS SOMETHING


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 20 2007, 11:08 PM~8145858
> *THAT SUCKS ISSACS IS COOL PEOPLE BUT FRESNO AIN"t THAT BIG SOMEBODY KNOWS SOMETHING
> *



bet its right under there nose too


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

any luck on finding your whip


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

ill keep an eye out down here for the homie issac. thats fucked up i helped out on the lock up on that car. good luck homie i hope you find it


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Keep spreading the word... Keep looking.... I know the feeling of having a car stolen :angry: I found my own shit, though... Good luck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

FIND ANYTHING OUT YET? :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jun 26 2007, 01:43 AM~8177289
> *FIND ANYTHING OUT YET? :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

nothing yet still fukkn with that video servliance my boy Isaac is gonna have a new hopper SOON!!!! them hatters cant stop us!!!!


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 22 2007, 04:09 PM~8157305
> *ill keep an eye out down here for the homie issac. thats fucked up i helped out on the lock up on that car. good luck homie i hope you find it
> *


wuzz up BIG PETE thanx 4 the help homie when u coming back to Fresno!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

where did it get takin from? what part of fresno? i live by shaw/99 havent seen it on this side of town!


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jun 29 2007, 12:23 AM~8200006
> *where did it get takin from? what part of fresno? i live by shaw/99 havent seen it on this side of town!
> *


sheilds&hughes area thanx for keeping an eye open out there.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

the new one


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

thats fucked up ill keep an eye out here in the bay


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 11 2008, 12:15 PM~10628777
> *thats fucked up ill keep an eye out here in the bay
> *


 thank homie


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

nothing? :dunno:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

the missing hopper some one out there is a dead man walking :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :worship: :nono:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

anything come of this?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THAT FUCKIN BLOWS WHERE IS IT NOW~?


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

anything yet :dunno:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Dec 16 2008, 01:15 PM~12445799
> *anything yet  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## xBeN E SaNChOx (Nov 30, 2007)

good luck onda find


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

steel not found to this day   :dunno: :nosad:


----------

